# Tell me about your 3rd labour/birth?



## bluebirdmama (Sep 14, 2005)

I'm pregnant with my third baby. I've heard before that the third birth can often be the wild card birth and that you can't really see a pattern (for predictive reasons) until you've had at least 3 births (other than that the 2nd tends to be shorter than the first). Just wondering if that's true for you guys anecdotally?

For me:

1st birth
40w5d
Contractions started around 10 pm, 2 hours after a sweep. Around 6am I was at 8 cm so we broke my water. Shortly after I was pushing. Pushed for 45 min before healthy male was born. Waited 40 min. Transfer to hospital for retained placenta. General anesthetic and D&C. (~8 hours active labour).

2nd birth
37w2d
Water broke around 4:30pm. Contractions started around 6pm. Healthy female born at 8:13pm after 2 pushes. Placenta delivered without incident shortly after. (~2 hours active labour).

What were your 3rd labours like? How did they compare to your first two? Did you see a pattern?

I guess for me, I'm wondering if I can pretty much assume that it'll probably be fast but not necessarily shorter than the 2nd, and that I could easily go early or late (no pattern there)? Or will I assume that for sure this one will go faster than the 2nd? (Obviously position of baby is important - in both cases mine were head down, anterior with their backs on my right).


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

I did have the third birth is the wild card.







The first two were born at 38 weeks, anterior, 19 and 8 hours of labor, very similar, relatively easy labors though. #3 was born at 41 weeks, 4 hour labor, he was posterior, and honestly the labor sucked. I know that the labor would of been much faster had he not been posterior. And he had sticky shoulders, very sticky shoulders.

The only 3 things that stayed the same with all 3 births is that I went into labor in the early morning hours, my membranes never ruptured until pushing, and my labors roughly half themselves each time.


----------



## mummy2jess (Nov 7, 2006)

first baby: 40 weeks 6 days had about 24 hours of very mild pains and cramps then all of a sudden increased to proper labour, my waters broke just befor eI started pushing. was 3 hours of proper painful contractions. I was in hospital anyone for observation as I had high blood pressure. My daughetr was 7 pounds 6.

second baby: was induced because of preeclampsia at 36 weeks exactly. they broke my waters and he was born around 1.5 hours later at 5 pounds 8.

third baby: also induced at 37 weeks because of preeclampsia. Not so urgent this time so had the gel (aparently I wasnt favourable for my waters to be broken) Had the three lots of gel and finally went into labour, she was born after about 5 hours of labour (and 24 hours of induction!). weighing 6 pounds 12.


----------



## kitkat5505 (Feb 22, 2005)

1st- Cntrx started about midnight, went to hospital around noon next day, was 5cm, got epidural, was complete and started pushing around 7pm, baby born by c-section for arrest of descent/cpd at 10:04. Total about 24hrs. 39w6d. 8lb 15oz.

2nd- Cntrx started about 9:30pm after appt where I had membranes stripped, went to hospital around noon again next day, was 7cm, complete and pushing around 4:30pm, baby born at 5:15pm, all natural. Total about 20hrs. 40w. 8lb 14oz.

3rd- Cntrx started about 10:00am after membranes stripped, consistent by 5pm, petered out a bit by next morning, but picked up again around 10:30am, labored all day. Got to birth center at 10pm, started pushing a little after 6am, transfer to hospital around 8:20ish, baby born by emergency c/s under general at 8:57am. Around 2 days of labor. 39w4d. 9lb 4oz.

So my 3rd was definitely the one that threw me for a loop.


----------



## menomena (Jun 14, 2007)

Now is the time for people to start chiming in with positive third birth stories.







I have plenty of IRL friends/examples, but to read the way this thread is starting is kind of freaky.


----------



## MyFullHouse (Apr 23, 2010)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *menomena* 
Now is the time for people to start chiming in with positive third birth stories.







I have plenty of IRL friends/examples, but to read the way this thread is starting is kind of freaky.

My 3rd was my first natural, SROM on the toilet (no mess to clean up!), short and sweet labor (less than 7 hours active), no tearing at all, fabulous experience.









I'm reluctant to mention that she did have some mec issues, but I want to be honest, and she wound up being perfectly healthy, so it's still a happy story!


----------



## LittleBattleAxe (May 21, 2010)

I've never heard the theory but it fits us! My 3rd broke the pattern of the previous two, where I had long labors and natural delivery. Third one, my water broke and I had no cx for about 12 hours, then had a nagging feeling something was really wrong. Went to the hospital, where I had a few cxs, and the baby didn't do well. C/s -- knot in the cord.


----------



## birthjunkie27 (Jul 6, 2005)

#1 36 wks. Water broke 9 am, ctx started about 6 hours later, pushed for 4 hours (she was OP) and she was born at 4:07am (hospital birth, 19 hours from water breaking to birth). 6lbs 12oz

#2 38 wks. Water broke at midnight, ctx started 15 min later, pushed for 30 min and gave birth at 4:42 am. (home birth, 4 hours water breaking to birth). 8lbs 12oz

#3 41 wks. Contractions started 9pm, water didn't break until transition, pushed about 30 min, gave birth at 4:01am. (home birth, 7 hours total). 9lbs 14oz


----------



## vanislandmama (Dec 22, 2009)

My 3rd birth was the best by far of the three.
First labor was about 15 hours. I pushed through a cervical lip to get her out for about 3 hours. (birth center)
Second birth was induced with castor oil after 2 day of on and off again cx. My water broke 48 hours before I took the castor oil. After taking castor oil he was born after 7 hours of labor. Shorter pushing phase, about 1 hour. (home birth)
Third birth came after 4 hours of labor and about 20 min of pushing. (home birth)
My 4th is due in Aug and I am hoping that the pattern of shorter labors will continue.
I didn't have a doula until my 3rd labor and I am convinced that this was key in making it my most relaxed and wonderful birth thus far. My husband was in and out making sure the kids were ok and I had a wonderful woman by my side the whole time, there just for me.
Here's to a beautiful 3rd birth!


----------



## zjande (Nov 4, 2002)

Third birth/wild card threads come up frequently. If you search around awhile you'll find lots more to read.









My own history, all natural deliveries, from 1st contraction to baby:

1. 24 hours
2. 7 hours
3. 90 mins.
4. 2.5 hours
5. 5 hours

The craziest by far of all my deliveries? My 3rd!!


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

first- 42+weeks, sPROM, looooong labor ending in a c/s (OP, asynclitic, big head, and given the sPROM she was _not_ budging)

second- 40 weeks more or less spot on, twelve hour textbook labor, shoulder dystocia and 4th degree tear at the end but for the most part it was a good vbac.

third- 42 weeks, lots of prodromal labor with absolutely no cervical change, then went from 1cm/long hard cervix to baby in arms in 4.5 wild hours. Absolutely insane experience...essentially a 4 hour long contraction!







Tiny second degree tear along the old scar line and slightly sticky shoulders but other than that, a good vbac!


----------



## carliec76 (Mar 20, 2006)

#1 39 +5 32 hours 24 hard hours
#2 42 weeks 17 hours about 5 of those really hard.
#3 40 +5 3 hrs 45 minutes only 45 minutes of really hard labor but I had a week of prodromal soft labor frustrating but not painful. The day before I had light contractions every 10 min or so so I was really exhausted from not sleeping but they were not painful just strong. I prefer my third birth over all the others because when it got painful I only had to tough through for 45 minutes.
I am 40+4 with number 4 right now and am hoping for a comparable with number 3 because 1 and 2 both hurt liked the dickens as far as the strength of contractions. Number 3 the contractions were very manageable and flowed through me. The only part that sucked was being tired, but I had that with my first also. I think boys drain your energy more even in utero.


----------



## terra-pip (Aug 30, 2008)

1st birth: no prodromal stuff at all that I noticed. mucus plug was first clue I was in labor. Started at 4:30 on a Sat, and son was born 8:30 on Sun. contractions were difficult being my first I guess. took me a long time to figure out how to work with them. Pushed for 2 hours or so. natural birth no complications. 41 weeks. birthing center with CNM

2nd birth: this was my wild card actually. (and he still is 







) 12 days late, induced with castor oil. first hospital birth with OB ( I chose this OB when my CNM was on vaction) GBS/ an hour of IV abx. Other than that I found the contractions very tolerable until transition. castor oil didn't even seem to bother me. Pushed for about 30 min. Cord had to be cut before body was out because it was tight around his neck and was tightening. Still a natural birth give or take and no complications.

3rd birth: 39.1 weeks. hospital with CNM. Weeks of prodromal stuff. Lost mucus plug in the afternoon and had about 10 hours at home of real gentle contractions until transition. I was at the hospital 3 hours. Pushed for 20 min. Real hard and painful pushing since she had her arm over her head. Placenta was my wild card...45 mins of waiting for it. Some worry that it may have to be removed but some nursing, methergrin, and real strong fundus massaging got my contractions going again. I fudged up my tailbone real good this time as well. other than that no complications. natural birth. Some worry about rh incompatibility, our blood did somehow mix in pregnancy or labor...but no problems at all.

So it seems I tolerate the contractions well until transition and then push fast. The only major difference I felt this time was in the prodromal area...I didn't experience so much painful BHs etc in the weeks leading to labor with my first two. And I wasn't past due this time.


----------



## broodymama (May 3, 2004)

My 3rd was pretty much a carbon copy of my 2nd, it was my 4th birth that was the surprise for me.

1st: 9 hours from AROM, 3 hours from when active labor started (DS1 was posterior, labor didn't really start until he rolled over and then descended more)

2nd: 2 hours 10 minutes from 1st "maybe????" contraction to babe, ~7 minutes of pushing

3rd: 2 hours 10 minutes from maybe to baby again, ~3 minutes of pushing

4th: 24 minutes from 1st contraction to baby, my body ejected him in one big push (I had no idea I was anywhere near that close until I happened to reach down and felt him crowning.)


----------



## handzfull (Jun 9, 2008)

They are all so different. No pattern for me! What fun to think back over each one...







(All hospital births except for the last one)

#1 Ten days overdue. Water broke in afternoon. Labor started around 9pm. Baby born at 4:30am.

#2 Three days overdue. Induced (started at 6:30am). They broke my water for me and baby was born around 12noon.

#3 Five days early. Noticeable contractions started around 6:30pm. Thought we'd head to the hospital around 9pm. Got there around 10pm. Baby born at 10:30pm in the bag of water.

#4 Two weeks early. Induced (started around 6:30am). They broke my water for me and baby was born around 1pm.

#5 Four weeks early. Labor started late evening. They broke my water for me and baby was born around 10:30am next morning.

#6 Ten days early. Labor started around 2am. Water broke when crowning. Baby born around 6:30am.

#7 Miscarried at 12 weeks. Looking forward to meeting him/her in heaven.









#8 Nine days early. Labor started in early afternoon. Very manageable til around 1130pm when I was 6cm. Water broke around 11:40pm. Started to head to hospital...baby born in car on the side of the road just after midnight.







This was the best one of them all! (seriously







)

Just go with the flow and enjoy the experience each time. Don't try to predict anything!


----------



## bluebirdmama (Sep 14, 2005)

Thanks to all of you. I was out of town so I'm a little late getting to read these. I find it so interesting to see how everyone's births are so different. It's funny how some have a pattern and some don't. I realise it's basically always a guessing game but I do find it kind of fascinating.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *handzfull* 
#8 Nine days early. Labor started in early afternoon. Very manageable til around 1130pm when I was 6cm. Water broke around 11:40pm. Started to head to hospital...baby born in car on the side of the road just after midnight.







This was the best one of them all! (seriously







)

Oh I love that! How fun and special. (not just that it happened in the car but that you say it was the best one!)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *handzfull* 
Just go with the flow and enjoy the experience each time. Don't try to predict anything!

Yes, good advice. I think in the thick of labour I'm pretty good at just going with the flow...but that I do tend to drive myself crazy thinking about it all before hand. Maybe that's why I can go with the flow - the mental preparation ahead of time? I don't know. In any case, thanks for the reminder!


----------



## Catherine12 (May 15, 2006)

My third birth was the fastest and easiest.

1st: 20 hour first stage, 1.5 pushing.
2nd: 18 hour first stage, 20 minutes pushing.
3rd: 1 hour first stage, 10 minutes pushing.

I also went significantly later (41+4 vs. within a few days of edd) with the third. And I had a lot more prodromal labor.

Although the first stage was really quick for my third birth, it was actually not too hard - the contractions felt like muscles working, not painful, and they weren't especially long or back to back.


----------



## donutmolly (Jun 9, 2005)

I had a great 3rd birth, but it was definitely the wild card! Both my older DD's were born near their EDD's, my 3rd held on for 2 weeks and I ended up using Castor oil to coax her out. But the labor and birth, once they got started, were great. I really felt like I knew what I was doing, and that I was working with my baby. It was my longest labor, but it was only 7 hours, and she was a big baby (9lbs 10oz).


----------



## olive&pimiento (May 15, 2006)

My third birth was my best. Same time line as the second, but I was home. 3.5 hrs of labor and about 10 minutes of pushing. Same for my mom with her third. Not all third births are "wild cards"


----------



## Sudonk (Nov 29, 2005)

My third birth was great, but I enjoyed all my births, so I won't say it was the "best".

My first two were long-ish, lasting around a day each. Membranes stayed intact, had issues with a uterine spasm both times, but baby and I got through it fine. Had easy pushing stages (under 30 min with #1, around 6 minutes with #2).

My third was totally different. Water broke while in the tub, relaxing after a Hypnobabies Fear Clearing session. Waves started 20 minutes later, baby born in 3 hours, with 25 seconds of voluntary pushing. Easy peasy, but not as gentle as my previous births. Not painful, but my birthing waves with the first two felt good and I looked forward to them. With my third, I was happier between birthing waves.


----------



## elmh23 (Jul 1, 2004)

1. 40wks4days, 64hr labor (contractions every 3 minutes lasting for 90 seconds), water broken by doc at some point (her birth was very much a blur.) PPH, but not sure on amount lost, but I felt horrible for at least a month.

2. 40wks6days, 26hr labor, water broke moments before he was born, shot out like a cannon! Severe PPH (2 litres lost) and it took be a good 6 months to recover.

3. 38wks2days, 15hr labor (THANK GOD!!!!!!!!!!), water broke 2hrs before my first contraction, he was OP and turned on his way out so had a minor shoulder distocia. This one I used misoprostal (sp?) so that probably helped shorten it







Very mild PPH (only 600mls







)


----------

